# Car Registration Renewal in Dubai



## Tingtin

Hi everyone,

Its been a year since i bought a car... now my car is up for its registration renewal... i would like to get it done through a company to save me the hassle... i can see online there are companies that provide the doorstep services but dont know if i can trust them or not... so if anyone of you has personal experience of getting their car renewal done by a company please let me know... 
will help me make a better decision... thanks

regards


----------



## Aliz

Tingtin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Its been a year since i bought a car... now my car is up for its registration renewal... i would like to get it done through a company to save me the hassle... i can see online there are companies that provide the doorstep services but dont know if i can trust them or not... so if anyone of you has personal experience of getting their car renewal done by a company please let me know...
> will help me make a better decision... thanks
> 
> regards



I got mine done a few months back... i dont remember the person's name but the company was 'i car registration' as i saved the number with the company name for next time reference... it was pretty decent service ... 
contact number is 050-5146445..
I hope this is of help...


----------



## Tingtin

Thanks Aliz.. u sure were of help... it was good service... regards!!


----------

